# Tides of Chaos



## Morrus (Dec 14, 2007)

Here's a sneak peak at the front and back covers of_ The Tides of Chaos_, the second novel in the critically acclaimed Metamorphosis: From Dretch to Demon Lord trilogy.  Click on the images to enlarge.







​


----------



## Sedric the Hero (Dec 31, 2007)

ok so when are we going to see this book?


----------

